# Views bei YouTube



## Hutmacher (15. Sep 2009)

Würde es funktionieren, wenn ich mit Java unter ein-und-derselben IP ein bestimmtes Video sagen wir 100-mal aufrufen würde, dass diese Views auch gewertet werden?
Oder müsste ich dazu die IPs wechseln?


----------



## HoaX (15. Sep 2009)

Woher sollen wir das wissen? Frag doch bei Youtube nach ...


----------



## TheChemist (15. Sep 2009)

also aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass wenn ich mir ein eigenes Video immer wieder selbst anschaue, wird das nicht gewertet. Soweit ich weiß - das kann ich aber net bestätigen - ändert sich das selbst nach nem IP-Wechsel.


----------



## dayaftereh (16. Sep 2009)

Ich denke mal das YouTube nach deine Session ID schaut und deiner IP, wenn du es über webProxy aufruft dan müsste die aufrufe Steigen, also breuchte mein ein Programm, wie Tor das dir immer wieder eine neue IP verschaft, und dan Kannst du peer HTTPConnection von java den URL aufrufen.


----------



## byte (16. Sep 2009)

Zur Sicherheit noch Cookies deaktivieren...


----------



## masta // thomas (16. Sep 2009)

Wird alles nichts bringen, soweit ich weiß werden die View's über Flash hochgezählt.


----------



## dayaftereh (16. Sep 2009)

Dan Holl dir doch schnell JFlash, dan kannst du auch Flash in Java abspielen! ich habe das mal gemacht für DarkOrbit gemacht, nur ich glaube bei mir hat es nicht geklappt das die Flash Datei eine verbindung zum Server aufbaut, muss mal testen!


----------



## tuxedo (17. Sep 2009)

Warum sollte man das "bescheißen" bei YouTube fördern wollen?


----------



## dayaftereh (18. Sep 2009)

Warum nicht, habe eine Bot geschiebern der in studieVZ einfach nur Profile aufruft, so wie das Cpatcha auslessen kann! macht doch spaß und wennn es klappt, war es ne gute übung oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## tuxedo (18. Sep 2009)

Profile im StudiVZ aufrufen und Captcha-Images lesen ist ne ganz andere Schiene wie bei YOutTube den Visits-Counter mal eben um 1000 in die Höhe schieben. Von StudiVz ist es gewollt dass man Profile aufrufen kann und Captchas angezeigt werden. Wenn es von YouTube gewollte wäre dass mand en Visits-Counter mal eben um 1000 nach oben schraubt hätten sie ne Funktion eingebaut. In der Realtität haben sie's aber genau umgekehrt gemacht und alle zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel ergriffen um den Visits-Counter möglichst manipulationsbeständig zu machen.


----------



## bygones (18. Sep 2009)

captchas abfangen und einlesen seh ich als hoeheres Gefahrenpotential, als jemand der geil ist oben bei youtube zu stehen


----------



## tuxedo (18. Sep 2009)

Oh, hatte mich tatsächlich verlesen . Dachte ich hätte "einlesen" (runterladen, speichern.. auch wenns ein wenig sinnfrei ist) gelesen. Okay. Aber "auslesen" (runterladen, analysieren und OCR drauf loslassen) ist da in der Tat ein schwereres vergehen...

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (18. Sep 2009)

Was mir da gerade noch auffällt:

Da ist angeblich jemand in der Lage einen Bot zu schreiben der Captchas ausliest und OCR drauf anwendet, hat aber absolut keinen Schimmer welche Hürden es beim Bescheißen eines Vistits-Counter gibt? Sorry, aber da passt doch was nicht zusammen, oder?


----------



## dayaftereh (18. Sep 2009)

Wenn man sich eine JDownloader an schaut, dan sieht man das es nicht mal so schwer ist Captchas aus zu lessen. und ich denke das man den visita Counter bescheißen kann, weil alles ist möglich!


----------



## tuxedo (21. Sep 2009)

Klar, möglich ist vieles (nicht alles...).

Aber dir muss eben auch klar sein dass du nicht für jede "Bescheiß-Aktion" Unterstützung findest.

- Alex


----------



## Hutmacher (7. Okt 2009)

Um hier auch nochmal Stellung zu nehmen:
Oft ist es bei YouTube so, dass die Videos mit (fast) keinen Views überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen werden;wenn man sie in seinem Freundeskreis verbreitet, bekommen sie vielleicht mal 50 dazu. Aber wenn man seinen Counter zu Beginn "pusht", vielleicht auf 5000, dann steht das Video besser, auch in den Listen & Rankings, da und es wird wahrgenommen, real geklickt; wenn es dann gut ist, verbreitet es sich wirklich weiter.
Will also heißen, dass man oftmals einen kleinen "Anschubser" braucht, um das Video wirklich bekannt zu machen.


----------



## frapo (7. Okt 2009)

Hutmacher hat gesagt.:


> Um hier auch nochmal Stellung zu nehmen:
> Oft ist es bei YouTube so, dass die Videos mit (fast) keinen Views überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen werden;wenn man sie in seinem Freundeskreis verbreitet, bekommen sie vielleicht mal 50 dazu. Aber wenn man seinen Counter zu Beginn "pusht", vielleicht auf 5000, dann steht das Video besser, auch in den Listen & Rankings, da und es wird wahrgenommen, real geklickt; wenn es dann gut ist, verbreitet es sich wirklich weiter.
> Will also heißen, dass man oftmals einen kleinen "Anschubser" braucht, um das Video wirklich bekannt zu machen.



Oft hilft es auch 'gute' Videos reinzustellen, die pushen sich quasi von selber .


----------



## tuxedo (8. Okt 2009)

Hutmacher hat gesagt.:


> Will also heißen, dass man oftmals einen kleinen "Anschubser" braucht, um das Video wirklich bekannt zu machen.



Das ist ja wie mit Liedern im Radio.. Nur weil man sie täglich x-mal auf dem gleichen Sender zu hören bekommt wird das Lied dadurch nicht gleich besser. 

*frapo zustimm*

Also von mir gibts jedenfalls keinen Support für Zählermanipulation :bae:


----------

